# Honda GC160



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Honda GCAHA 3618545 MHA2. This engine is on a tiller. The engine won't start. Checked the oil - Full. Replaced the spark plug - twice. Good fuel. Using an inline spark tester I have good spark. Spray carb cleaner in carburetor throat, no start not even a pop. Removed spark plug and sprayed carb cleaner in plug hole, nothing not even a pop. Checked compression, 40 lbs. Leak down test showed no leak. Removed carb and clean including removing the main jet and cleaning. Checked for fuel delivery to the carb, good. Have spark but checked the magneto gap it was good. Removed kill wire from magneto just to be sure. Engine will not even attempt to start, even with carb cleaner. After pulling the rope I can remove the spark plug and it will be wet but not soaked, and smells of gas. What am I missing???? All help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Pull the vale cover and check for valve movement, it sounds like a broken timing belt or it may have slipped.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Justin3. I forgot to mention that I pulled the valve cover and checked the valve settings, they are at specs and the valve train is moving properly. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Even though it would be unusual, I would check the flywheel key to make sure it's not sheared.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I went back to basics, spark tester shows I have spark. Carb is clean, but carb cleaner direct in to plug hole is providing fuel. The leak down test indicated that compression should be alright. In desperation I poured a little oil in the plug hole and the engine stated on second pull. I ran the engine for 15 - 20 minutes. Engine ran good. Turned it off for 10 - 15 minutes then restarted on the first pull. I will let it set overnight and see what it will do tomorrow.

Oil in the plug hole would usually mean low compression, yet the leak down test showed no leakage. Any thoughts as to what would have caused the condition I experienced? Maybe tomorrow will be an indication of what the problem is if I have to put oil in the plug hole to start it again. Thanks for the help.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

30year knows a lot more about Honda's then I do, but I believe the GC160 has a compression release and this is why your compression release was only showing 40psi. I would try and start it again tomorrow, you may have a weak ignition coil which isn't producing enough spark under compression during certain ambient temperatures. I am not sure what your climate temperature is in your location but its just something to consider.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

The engine has started on the first pull each of the last couple of days. I don't understand what was going on but it seems to be working now. Thanks for the help.


----------

